# [BOL] Bolivia | road infrastructure • autopistas y carreteras de Bolivia



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Mapa Oficial de la Red Vial Fundamental de Bolivia | Official Map of the Fundamental Road Network of Bolivia*










click here for larger map​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 1 between La Paz and Oruro

















​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 1 between Oruro and Potosi


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 3 between La Paz and Coroico


























​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 5 between Sucre and Potosi


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 5 between Potosi and Uyuni


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 5 between Oruro and Pisiga


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 4 near Santa Cruz


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 1 (Kantutani Mortorway) in La Paz


























​


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

What are the black routes in the map? I didn't get it...

Anyone knows if the pavement works between Santa Cruz and the brazilian border are already finished? Last time I heard about it there were about 300km still missing.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Escher said:


> What are the black routes in the map? I didn't get it...
> 
> Anyone knows if the pavement works between Santa Cruz and the brazilian border are already finished? Last time I heard about it there were about 300km still missing.


I have now idea what the black roads are. The legend is very convoluted and it is not clear to me. I have not heard whether highway 4 has been paved all along its length to the Brazilian border at Puerto Suarez. Here are a few pictures of Highway 4 from Santa Cruz to Corumba:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 4 from Santa Cruz to Corumba (near San Jose de Chiquitos)






























































​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I assume black lines mean paved route as well. It's hard to believe THE major road from La Paz to other large cities (Cochabamba, Potosí) isn't paved.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The non-paved ones are the yellow ones that have a line though the middle.


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

It´s weird because the red line says "carreteras pavimentadas" which means paved roads. But I know that some roads in red are completely unpaved/dirt (on the northern region around Riberalta and on the east which runs parallel to brazilian border from San Inacio until San Matías).


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I think they screwed-up the legend. From looking at the document where the map is taken, I think that the black roads are the existing paved roads and the red roads are the planned-to-be-paved or under-construction-paved roads :dunno:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Actually, I correct myself, I think they put the things in the wrong places:
Blackaved Road
Red:Expressways (I think that says Carterras Rapidas)
Yellow: Dirt
Yellow with line: Planned


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There is no way there are so many expressways in Bolivia. I think they are planned upgrades (paving).


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Red:Expressways (I think that says Carterras Rapidas)


the legend says "Carreteras *Ripiadas*" which I think means "gravel Roads" kay:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay, well then the black ones are paved.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Corredor Bioceanico*

The Corredor Bioceanico (Corridor of the two oceans) is an east-west corridor through central Bolivia that connects the Pacific with Atlantic oceans via Chile and Brazil. 

It is currently being improved.

2009 status:
65% paved
35% gravel
0% dirt









Some stats about the eastern section:


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

When finished, will be my next destination!!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Great find Chris! There are several bi-oceanic road/river ways under construcction in South America. I think there is one in Ecuador from the Pacific city of Manta to the Amazonian city of Manaus in Brazil and then on on the Amazon river to the Atlantic. There are two in Peru/Brazil, one in Chile/Bolivia/Brazil, one in Chile/Argentina/Paraguay/Brazil, and a last one in Chile/Argentina :banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 1 between Desaguadero and El Alto

















​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 4 from Cochabamba to Santa Cruz


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 2 from Copacabana to La Paz


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

JuanPaulo said:


> Great find Chris! There are several bi-oceanic road/river ways under construcction in South America. I think there is one in Ecuador from the Pacific city of Manta to the Amazonian city of Manaus in Brazil and then on on the Amazon river to the Atlantic. There are two in Peru/Brazil, one in Chile/Bolivia/Brazil, one in Chile/Argentina/Paraguay/Brazil, and a last one in Chile/Argentina :banana:


Peru-Brazil: that's the combination of Routes 26 and 34 to the Brazilean border. Route 26 comes from the Nazca region (port of San Juan, also access to Lima) and Route 34 comes from the Arequipa region (also access to port of Ilo). Both routes are in a good state when you are closer to the Peruvian coast. The sections in the Amazone flatland of Peru are open, but an upgrade would be most welcome. On the Brazil end, you'd use existing connections to Manaus and Belem. You could also connect to Rio, but using this connector from Peru to Rio would be silly. You'd use the connector through Bolivia instead, which has a good connection with Peru Route 3 (and thus with Pacific ports).

Ecuador-Brazil: not too familiar with that route.

Chile-Bolivia-Brazil: as highlighted by Chris above.

Anything further South: the road networks of Argentina and Brazil are good enough to permit Ocean-to-Ocean once you have made it across the Andes. As far as I know, the most prominent Andes-crossings would be from Antofagasta to Salta (CH-RN23, AR-RN51), from Santiago to Mendoza (CH-RN60, AR-RN7) and from Puerto Aisen to Comodoro Rivadavia (CH-RN240, AR-RN26) and then you have a few possibilities in the deep South of Patagonia. But there are other crossings as well, they're just less prominent.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Hey Pino, I think there are three official interoceanic and/or bioceanic corridors in Peru/Brazil: the Carretera Interoceánica Norte (North Interoceanic Highway), the Carretera Interoceánica Central (Central Interoceanic Highway), and the Carretera Interoceánica Sur (South Interoceanic Highway). Check the Highways in Peru thread for a description of these routes kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 4 from Caracollo to Cochabamba (cordillera summit)


























​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 4 from Caracollo to Cochabamba (cordillera summit)


























​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 4 from Caracollo to Cochabamba


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

The roads are surprisingly good, given that the terrain is high-altitude and extremely rough and Bolivia is a pretty poor country.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 5 between Oruro and Pisiga


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 9 near San Pablo


















_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 5 between Oruro and Pisiga


















_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Potosi Departmental Route 701 near Nor Lipez (Altiplano)


















_photo by Flickr username Daniel_









_photo by Flickr username Daniel_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 9 near San Pablo


















_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Unknown Route in the Department of Potosi


















_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Potosi Departmental Route 601 near Parinacota Volcano 


















_photo by unknown author_​


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

JuanPaulo said:


> Ruta Fundamental 5 between Oruro and Pisiga


Ooh, a 1x3... how exotic!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

nerdly_dood said:


> Ooh, a 1x3... how exotic!


good eye dood! btw, I think the mountain shown in the picture is the Sajama Volcano (Bolivia's highest mountain at 6,542m amsl) located right on the border between Bolivia and Chile kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I found one more picture of the Interoceánica (Ruta Fundamental 4) near Robore. This portion of the highway is brand new as you can see. I like that they have rumble strips - I have always been a big fan of them. I wonder what the yellow stripes on the pavement mean.... caution perhaps?

Ruta Fundamental 4 just outside Robore

















​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ruta Fundamental 2 from Copacabana to La Paz


----------



## Rudital (Jan 21, 2010)

Excelent work, Juan Paulo. :applause: It's true, our national highway system is behind others in Southamerica, the good thing is, today's government is working a lot on expanding and building new highways all around Bolivia. Here's an actual map of our "corredores", which are the main highways that cross our country from north to south, west to east:

*Corredores Nacionales*


----------



## Rudital (Jan 21, 2010)

*Ruta Nacional 4 (between Cochabamba and Quillacollo)*​


























A 2x3 motorway plus shoulder lanes between Quillacollo and Cochabamba.


----------



## Rudital (Jan 21, 2010)

Here´s an acutal map of our motorways:








Gray means it´s paved
Yellow means it´s U/C
Orange means it´s unpaved
Blue means the road is being studied so as to build it later in the future


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Motorways? I think they are only single carriageway roads, because what I understand for "motorway" is a grade separated dual carriageway with at least 2+2 lanes...


----------



## Rudital (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, then yes, carriageway roads.


----------



## Rudital (Jan 21, 2010)

*Ruta Nacional 9 (tramo Abapo-Ipita)*


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

I stumbled upon this while reading about extradosed bridges in Wikipedia-- three consecutive extradosed bridges (called the Triplets) spanning ravines in central La Paz. Completed in 2010, they also span one of the nation's few expressways, and, incredibly, the route passes _under_ another road which shortly passes under _it_! 

Contractor's webpage, with slideshow

Western bridge:








https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/31838084

They have _flowers!_








https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/56724945

Av Kantutani, looking south from the westernmost bridge:








https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/12378298

Middle bridge:








https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/44423183

Eastern bridge:








https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/44423024

:cheers:


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Road 1 near Patacamaya









Start of the motorway from El Alto to La Paz









Road 3 from La Paz to Coroico


















La Cumbre Pass, 4650 m













































from http://tarmotamming.blogspot.com


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

North Yungas Road

















































































from http://tarmotamming.blogspot.com


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

from http://tarmotamming.blogspot.com


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

I would love to go to Bolivia. 

Of all the regions I am most interested in it's Central/South America but I can't read or write Spanish. I wish there was a Latin American forum for English speakers.


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

ssiguy2 said:


> I would love to go to Bolivia.
> 
> Of all the regions I am most interested in it's Central/South America but I can't read or write Spanish. I wish there was a Latin American forum for English speakers.


We have a latin America forum
I would said that half of us over there speak English
you are welcome to go there and ask us any questions


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*RN1 La Paz - Oruro*

The duplication of RN1 between La Paz and Oruro (204 kilometers) has been inaugurated today. It is arguably the most modern road of Bolivia. Although not a full-standard motorway (there are few if any grade-separated interchanges), it looks like a motorway in rural areas of the Altiplano

http://www.telesurtv.net/news/Moral...-mas-importante-de-Bolivia-20150202-0024.html


----------



## lou85_hf (Feb 18, 2017)

Rudital said:


> *Ruta Nacional 4 (between Cochabamba and Quillacollo)*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In every video and picture that I see of streets/highways cars are always on the white lines and others just not in the middle of the lanes. Are the lanes too wide and that's why cars have too much room or are drivers just that bad?


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

The only thing that I find similar to Chile is that they don't use yellow for the left line, unlike single-carriageways. Apart from that, there seems to be no access restriction, from what I've seen on Google Street View. I'd say it fits better the Argentinian standards for "Autovía".


----------

